# Moving head projectors..?



## mbrown3039 (Mar 19, 2019)

Working on a project where having moving head projectors will solve a slew of technical issues, but it seems no one is making them anymore; none of the big boys are making the moving mirror add-ons, either. Apollo make a small, one-arm yoke for BYOD applications but I need something bigger. Anyone got a lead on this type of device? Thanks, M


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 19, 2019)

Are you looking to purchase or rent? Solaris has a couple of used ones listed right now. From what I understand, they were a pain to deal with. How much punch do you need?

EDIT: Here's a company that sells a mirror unit.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Mar 20, 2019)

mbrown3039 said:


> but I need something bigger.


What size is your projector? I could see physical size maybe being an issue, but not the weight unless you are talking about a beefy Christie or similar. 40 pounds is quite a bit of weight. Larger prosumer projectors look to be in the 20 pound range.


----------



## mbrown3039 (Mar 23, 2019)

We've moved away from this concept -- not only are the projectors we're planning on using on the larger side (108#), we grew concerned about the lens motors being able to dial in several different settings as accuratlely as needed time-after-time-after....well, you get the picture.

(see what I did there?) 

Cinemeccanica is still around and they can handle the weight -- and, they even make upgraded lenses with much more precise motors -- but, at that point, we can just spec in more projectors for the same cost and not have the complexity of things that need to repeatedly move in a highly predictable way.


----------

